# Reserved Waterfowl ??



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

MystieLab said:


> That's another thing, I have a good retriever but I don't know how I can use her in flooded corn without a boat. Any suggestions?


this is what I use. It folds up, its sturdy and light weight and keeps the dog out of the water. I hall it out in my jet sled. 


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-3...um-Work-Platform-AP-20/100662616#.UjjzdD-ymOI


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> its been a long, long time since the bingo balls showed up at the srsga but i remember them. I agree with ya Paul. much better luck when we had to send a postcard in.


They used bingo balls and drew them from a bucket at Fish Point this past weekend for the youth hunt.

I have not seen that since I was a kid.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

John Singer said:


> They used bingo balls and drew them from a bucket at Fish Point this past weekend for the youth hunt.
> 
> I have not seen that since I was a kid.


That's how they've don't it at fish point every time I've ever been there.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Me and my dad got opening 2 weeks of bow for the state side, and my dad and brother got in the 1-5 nov for the federal side for deer. 
Don't send in for the waterfowl hunts.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Me and my dad got opening 2 weeks of bow for the state side, and my dad and brother got in the 1-5 nov for the federal side for deer.
> Don't send in for the waterfowl hunts.


I also drew a federal tag for December 1-5, I never put in for the November rut hunt because the 1-5 is the best time to hunt the private behind my house...congratulations to your family for drawing it tho, they should have fun...make sure you tell them that deer numbers are way down in the area and not to expect to see a bunch out there...the quality of the bucks I have seen is very promising tho!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

My dad and my cousin got in the fed for the nov hunt a few years ago. My dad was having some shoulder problems so had to use my grandpas old crossbow which limited him to 20 yards. Had a monster come into 35 and had to watch it go. My cousin got a 130" 8 point. Dads shoulder is better, so he is pumped. Hopefully my little brother can see some big deer.


----------



## Nabertaxi (Dec 6, 2011)

2nd day am zone 13. Will only be my 2nd time there,any imput would be great.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

you guys with the bow hunts on the state/fed. might be in for rude awakening. the deer parades (what i called the strings of deer that used to pass under me) are few and far between nowadays.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you guys with the bow hunts on the state/fed. might be in for rude awakening. the deer parades (what i called the strings of deer that used to pass under me) are few and far between nowadays.


I have my finger on the pulse of deer activity in both spots and I've seen firsthand how the numbers have dropped over the last few years, last year being the worst with EHD...it was nice to see both places take a proactive approach to this season and cut the number of permits given out and to see the state side get rid of the over-the-counter permit altogether...the next few years will definitely be a challenge but I wouldn't have it any other way! There are still some nice bucks to be had in both places tho so I'm just excited to get out there!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you guys with the bow hunts on the state/fed. might be in for rude awakening. the deer parades (what i called the strings of deer that used to pass under me) are few and far between nowadays.


I know what the numbers are like down there this year. Will make it tougher, but with less hunters it will be a lot nicer. Still some nice bucks left running around out there.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

good luck with the deer permits. its been a steady decline on state side for years, very frustrating. it was hurting even before the EHD which was devastating to an already down pop. Still see a few nice ones here and there so there out there. should be a lot nicer without so many guys runnin around this year.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw this post and remembered I donated my 4$ as usual. 2nd day AM at FP! First successful draw in maybe 7-8 years. I'm certain I'll be the last party drawn though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

3-3.....












On the phone calls to farmers I made last night:lol: ya I'm a pri..:evilsmile


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Ontario Gunner said:


> 3-3.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jerk....






lol


Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

welcome back OG.

we gave your geese a hard time a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Branta said:


> welcome back OG.
> 
> we gave your geese a hard time a couple of weeks ago


I've been lurking(internet scouter that i am lol).

I'm on my last day of a 22 day straight work week,, 13 days off starting tomorrow. Got out labour day morning for an hour before work) that's all I needed for my 8 and 8),,, literally 100 yards from where we shot. Hope the next 2 weeks go as well.

Bobbi flys out tomorrow for her yearly long weekend pilgrimage for waterfowl,, next weekend is wide open,, flights out of windsor are 470 round trip,, get on one! My buddy says we are stacking up with honkers and specs right now.


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2003)

Son hit second day pm a St. Charles. Made us 1-4. I do remember the bingo balls and having to listen to the rules/regulations on the TV. Took awhile when over 100 parties. Everyone had pencils writing down the order. Still like them. They still use them occasionally at Naq when low numbers in the draw. Last time I hunted Harsens they still were using them--that was so long ago not sure computers were invented yet. Don't care for the computer sheet as I feel like our parties draw position is already predetermined---kinda takes the luck out of it. Does speed up the whole process though.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 0-5
> 
> will only be 30 parties at srsga so whoever drew is probably in for a really good hunt. parties were limited because they expected a horrible growing year...and we've come out pretty good. should have a good number of zones on opener. woods, triangle, fed marsh, rookery, 9-14 and guessin south prior. do the math, theres gonna be a lot of zones to choose from and the hunters will be spread out.


Good to hear....2 for 2 on 2nd day PM.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Remember the bingo balls myself when I worked with ol man Schaefer @ FP

NOw I'm dating myself there!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anybody have a report on how Fish point is looking? Is there a good website or best to just call the HQ's? We will be going up Friday morning to scout before opening day. I might drive up there next week just to get an idea on how the crops look and what water will be like.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Yea!!! 1 for 1 Opening A.M. Shiawassee!!!!


----------



## blake_scheu (Mar 13, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> Anybody have a report on how Fish point is looking? Is there a good website or best to just call the HQ's? We will be going up Friday morning to scout before opening day. I might drive up there next week just to get an idea on how the crops look and what water will be like.


Im really bad at remembering the zones but....the 20s no corn. All the zones behind the 20s (west of) has either no corn or corn that didnt make it. Not tall enough to hide in. The corn south of the lookout tower in between the tower and.the draw station looks really rough. The 60s and all the areas right there have really good corn. I believe its 1-5. Over on the east end didnt look too hot. They hadnt started flooding since ive.been there but that was for early goose. Lots of ducks flyin around good number of woodies

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## morchella man (Apr 13, 2010)

I cant find the result page on the dnr website! Can someone paste the link please


----------



## blake_scheu (Mar 13, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> Anybody have a report on how Fish point is looking? Is there a good website or best to just call the HQ's? We will be going up Friday morning to scout before opening day. I might drive up there next week just to get an idea on how the crops look and what water will be like.


Heres an example this was in 24

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## blake_scheu (Mar 13, 2013)

morchella man said:


> I cant find the result page on the dnr website! Can someone paste the link please


 https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/ 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## morchella man (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks. 

Nice! harsens Second day pm. 

I have had Am on opening day and personally pm is better. MORE ACTION/SHOOTING TIME!!!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

blake_scheu said:


> Im really bad at remembering the zones but....the 20s no corn. All the zones behind the 20s (west of) has either no corn or corn that didnt make it. Not tall enough to hide in. The corn south of the lookout tower in between the tower and.the draw station looks really rough. The 60s and all the areas right there have really good corn. I believe its 1-5. Over on the east end didnt look too hot. They hadnt started flooding since ive.been there but that was for early goose. Lots of ducks flyin around good number of woodies
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wow that does not sound good at all. Sounds like cover will be a huge problem.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Wow that does not sound good at all. Sounds like cover will be a huge problem.


Will just make it that much better for the guys that figure out how to hide.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Will just make it that much better for the guys that figure out how to hide.


You are absolutely right!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

0001 

Tonight; the powerball!:lol:


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

AM Opener @ Harsens. Never hunted Harsens and dont know what to expect. At least I wont have to fight for a spot to hunt.


----------



## augerin (Aug 7, 2012)

Not since 2001. Used to get one (or in our group) every-other year.:sad:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Will just make it that much better for the guys that figure out how to hide.


Bingo  it'll be great for the guys who think outside the box to hide there....a lot of the weekend warriors aren't going to know what to do when they get there expecting crops and see the place...it looks horrible as mentioned!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

duckbuster808 said:


> Bingo  it'll be great for the guys who think outside the box to hide there....a lot of the weekend warriors aren't going to know what to do when they get there expecting crops and see the place...it looks horrible as mentioned!


Does anybody know if say at fish point only 35 parties were selected for the draw, but after those 35 people choose a spot will others be available to fill in picked zones? Or is it just only for 35 parties?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> Does anybody know if say at fish point only 35 parties were selected for the draw, but after those 35 people choose a spot will others be available to fill in picked zones? Or is it just only for 35 parties?


35. if they have only 30 pre-registered parties show up....they will have a draw for the 5 open slots. 35 or whatever the cap is will be the max parties they let on the area those first 2 days.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Yep like the kid said....if the drawn number of parties doesn't show, they'll hold a second drawing afterwards for the remaining open spots up to the 35


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

craigrh13 said:


> Does anybody know if say at fish point only 35 parties were selected for the draw, but after those 35 people choose a spot will others be available to fill in picked zones? Or is it just only for 35 parties?


Just as a heads up ?.....There's a number of people who know the same info.
And now, anyone who reads the thread also knows......good luck....:lol:


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mike L said:


> Just as a heads up ?.....There's a number of people who know the same info.
> And now, anyone who reads the thread also knows......good luck....:lol:


What are you talking about? I have a draw up there for opening morning. So what do I care that others know about this?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Big Frank 25 said:


> 0001
> 
> Tonight; the powerball!:lol:


One out of two is not too bad!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

craigrh13 said:


> What are you talking about? I have a draw up there for opening morning. So what do I care that others know about this?


What a "Lot" of people didn't know about was there is another draw if there were left over permits for people that didn't show up !


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

According to Mike L. I was attempting to mislead people to thinking that ducks and geese will be shot on opening day. According to him. There are no duck or geese so stay home. There are no crops. I will no longer be using this forum to pass information along. Do you own scouting. I will be hunting fish point this year. Come to your own conclusion. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Man!!People are always giving you crap, Mike. Im gonna throw you a party when you reach 4000 posts.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

pintail charlie said:


> Man!!People are always giving you crap, Mike. Im gonna throw you a party when you reach 4000 posts.


You have been there this year. Tell me every zone is no good. I am pretty sure the guys that have worked so hard to keep the deer and cranes out of the fields would love to hear how their work was not worth it. I think they did a hell of a job considering the things they had to deal with this year. I am not posting what areas will be hot. That's for somebody else. To say the whole area is a waste is wrong. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

Correct, to say the whole area will be a waste is way wrong, it never is..... I think the whole point is for ppl to understand that the crops are bad this year and that they should expect unique conditions at some managed areas this season. I tried to post that everyone should take a ride and see for themselves in another post & got same response as Mike. Sugar coat it all u want, reality is reality. Birds will still show up & hunters will still kill them. On a positive note- the water levels are up from last yr! I still strongly advise ppl to go take a look around ur favorite area before you get there & are surprised and/or disappointed. Good luck! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

deadduck365 said:


> I hunted fish point last weekend for geese. There is a paper in the office that tells the conditions and why they are that way. Our group drew harsens am both days. I always pick fish point as a primary and harsens as a secondary. I will say the hunting at fish point will be fantastic. There are blinds in the bad cover zones and the corn is not as bad as I have seen previously. we hunted opening day there a few years back and never made it into the corn for cover until we had 15 birds down. The birds fly an its great!!!!!! Some zones will always do better than others. There is not a lack of birds by any means up thee either. Many arriving daily. This is supposed to be fun right?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hunting there a "Few" years back is way different than this year, now isn't it ! And if you had 15 birds down before you made it to the corn for cover, you are in violation of FP rules......which state ! To be "Legal" you must be in your corn strip ! And ! There is a lack of birds at this time ! I was there the last day of the goose hunt. And how do you know there are more arriving daily if your not there ?
I tried to not make you look like an ass on this forum by using the PM method.........I guess you just had to show your true self.....good luck this season. Boasting like you actually "Know" something is false and could cause people to drive a long way to be disappointed. Like FP Fowler stated .....people should actually see for themselves.

I'll pass on the party charlie.....


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Mike L said:


> Hunting there a "Few" years back is way different than this year, now isn't it ! And if you had 15 birds down before you made it to the corn for cover, you are in violation of FP rules......which state ! To be "Legal" you must be in your corn strip ! And ! There is a lack of birds at this time ! I was there the last day of the goose hunt. And how do you know there are more arriving daily if your not there ?
> I tried to not make you look like an ass on this forum by using the PM method.........I guess you just had to show your true self.....good luck this season. Boasting like you actually "Know" something is false and could cause people to drive a long way to be disappointed. Like FP Fowler stated .....people should actually see for themselves.
> 
> I'll pass on the party charlie.....


Well lets see there is a crop that is grown called sorghum. It is in many of the hunting areas where it is legal to hunt from. Second it is still legal to goose hunt there till yesterday. Check your self before you assume I was in violation. I assumed after 25 years of hunting fish point you would have known about this. According to you this year there will be no legal hunting in the 20's this year. The sorghum is the only thing that grew. I didn't tell anybody to make a special trip. I was telling the people who drew that there was good area to hunt and to enjoy it. You are one of those guys that feel it is your fish point. I will tell you something. If it wasn't people like my father and deceased uncle that place would have been forgotten a long time ago. I am not here to argue with people. When you call me a liar I will call you out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

The guy from Fish Point called my dad back and spoke with him for quite a while about the area and conditions. He told my dad there is a lot of birds in the refuge and more arriving almost daily. He did say the crops are pretty bad in some areas but the birds were still hitting those zones every morning. He also said water will not be a problem for the opener. I feel good about our chances opening morning. Just hope we get a good draw!


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

This is exactly why the Dnr tries to get people to come to the managed areas. They are doing the wetland wonder prizes again. Many people don't go because they are people like Mike L who treat everybody with disrespect. The it's "my managed area" attitude. It is at all the areas. I go. I shoot birds. I have a good time with my friends and family. Personally my trip to Shia last year was the best experience at a draw. That was the only time I went. It was with my old man. He wanted to go since it had been 15 yrs since my uncle passed. Not a single person was disrespectful. I would love to go back. Being as though I have been managed hunting for 13 yrs. I have learned how the game works. Tell everybody it sucks and to stay home. Less competition. That's great for most. It turns off a lot of future hunters. Many of the old guys are starting to die off. The future is in our children. If we scare everybody off then they won't have a place to hunt. You guys do what you want. I will just sit back take my draw and enjoy my hunt. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Look it, I'm not going to argue with an idiot.....the conditions at FP are not good...period ! Just don't pro tray the area as a bird sanctuary with ducks and geese all over the place like your first post did. And how it was like years ago, because it's not that way now.
It's not MY area, but to lead others who read this as everything is great is just wrong. And the sogum is not that heavy where you could shoot 15 birds....your full of it up to your eyebrows. If your going to post about FP then do it like it is ! The only people who I disrespect is people who shoot there mouth off that know nothing about what they say........I'm done with this and you !


----------



## blake_scheu (Mar 13, 2013)

He who compromises and finds a.way to hide from the birds.in the bad corn areas. Will shoot ducks. Tons of birds up there right now. Happy hunting.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

you guys gotta remember you guys are on the same team. lol. stop fighting  just need season to get here so this pent up aggression goes away. save these confrontational energies for beating sbeII up over southwest zoning posts during hte summers.

now if one of you was a diver hunter and one of you was a managed hunter....then carry on!


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

It's opening morning. Birds are gonna fly and birds are gonna die. Good crops or bad crops, there'll be birds there. They may not stick around as long, but it's opening morning. Only 40 parties will be there because it's OPENING MORNING. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> now if one of you was a diver hunter and one of you was a managed hunter....then carry on!


I didn't know I wasn't allowed to do both. Lol. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

No birds at any of the managed areas this year...birds were told not to fly in those areas...no one should hunt them


----------



## JonBoy220 (Oct 31, 2012)

MystieLab said:


> Got Sunday am at Fishpoint any thoughts on what I should expect at the Draw?


MAHEM! :yikes:


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

> for those of you who hunt Harsen's. I have a 125lb long tail on my boat and from what i understand there are no real rollers at the *****. Would I be better off putting my 8hp outboard on? Or will I be fine with the long tail


I vote long tail only because on the first few days the ditches are full of grass and weeds and you have to constantly stop and clean your outbaord. And its a bonus you can take it to the marsh.


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

Drew opening morning fish point!!! First permit in 10 years!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

